# Per i "sociologi" del forum.



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Ho bisogno di voi perchè non mi ricordo con che termine è indicato il fenomeno che descrive la discrepanza tra accelerazione del progresso tecnologico e diminuzione progressiva della possibilità di elaborarne contenuti e implicazioni in termini culturali, sociali, antropologici, ecc.

Insomma, se ricordo bene, la forbice tra in due andamenti è destinata nella teoria a raggiungere un punto di non ritorno (secondo molti, già superato), ma non ricordo come si chiama quel preciso indicatore. Perchè un nome ce l'ha!

Sapete aiutarmi?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di voi perchè non mi ricordo con che termine è indicato il fenomeno che descrive la discrepanza tra accelerazione del progresso tecnologico e diminuzione progressiva della possibilità di elaborarne contenuti e implicazioni in termini culturali, sociali, antropologici, ecc.
> 
> Insomma, se ricordo bene, la forbice tra in due andamenti è destinata nella teoria a raggiungere un punto di non ritorno (secondo molti, già superato), ma non ricordo come si chiama quel preciso indicatore. Perchè un nome ce l'ha!
> 
> Sapete aiutarmi?


Digital divide?


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Digital divide?


Acqua.

E' qualcosa di molto più specifico. E non riguarda la diffusione e l'interazione con la tecnologia, ma un vero e proprio limite fisiologico che l'era tecnologica sta travalicando per la prima volta.


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

"singolarità" forse, é il termine che vai cercando


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Acqua.
> 
> E' qualcosa di molto più specifico. E non riguarda la diffusione e l'interazione con la tecnologia, ma un vero e proprio limite fisiologico che l'era tecnologica sta travalicando per la prima volta.


Dove ne hai letto, specificamente? La fonte?


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di voi perchè non mi ricordo con che termine è indicato il fenomeno che descrive la discrepanza tra accelerazione del progresso tecnologico e diminuzione progressiva della possibilità di elaborarne contenuti e implicazioni in termini culturali, sociali, antropologici, ecc.
> 
> Insomma, se ricordo bene,* la forbice tra in due andamenti è destinata nella teoria a raggiungere un punto di non ritorno *(secondo molti, già superato), *ma non ricordo come si chiama quel preciso indicatore*. Perchè un nome ce l'ha!
> 
> Sapete aiutarmi?


fallout di raggi gamma?


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Singolarità tecnologica? boh

http://www.ilabs.it/public/i+_webPrePrint.pdf


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Acqua.
> 
> E' qualcosa di molto più specifico. E non riguarda la diffusione e l'interazione con la tecnologia, ma un vero e proprio limite fisiologico che l'era tecnologica sta travalicando per la prima volta.


l'ergonomia?


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di voi perchè non mi ricordo con che termine è indicato il fenomeno che descrive la discrepanza tra accelerazione del progresso tecnologico e diminuzione progressiva della possibilità di elaborarne contenuti e implicazioni in termini culturali, sociali, antropologici, ecc.
> 
> Insomma, se ricordo bene, la forbice tra in due andamenti è destinata nella teoria a raggiungere un punto di non ritorno (secondo molti, già superato), ma non ricordo come si chiama quel preciso indicatore. Perchè un nome ce l'ha!
> 
> Sapete aiutarmi?


Multiversum  elastico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2015)

presentismo? il Big now?


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

si vince qualche cosa? :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si vince qualche cosa? :carneval:


UNA CANDELA, che e' sempre meglio avere in casa, nonostante la tecnologia.


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> "singolarità" forse, é il termine che vai cercando


Non ne sono certo, ma visto che già lo suggerite in due, approfondirò.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Dove ne hai letto, specificamente? La fonte?


Un articolo che trattava di apprendimento. Rivista di informatica online, sarà stato circa un anno fa.



drusilla ha detto:


> Singolarità tecnologica? boh
> 
> http://www.ilabs.it/public/i+_webPrePrint.pdf


Molto interessante questa tesi! L'hai trovata per caso? Credo la leggerò tutta! 



Nobody ha detto:


> fallout di raggi gamma?


Alabarda spaziale!!! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ergonomia?


No. Ricordo che era un termine che non conoscevo. Probabilmente non lo ricordo per quello, l'ho trovato solo quella volta e leggevo di sfuggita.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> presentismo? il Big now?


No. Interessante, ma acqua.


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Molto interessante questa tesi! L'hai trovata per caso? Credo la leggerò tutta!


Sono la regina di Google[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si vince qualche cosa? :carneval:


Potrei mettere in palio una cena rigorosamente non vegetariana, valore complessivo - incluse bevande - inferiore ai 15 euro a persona.


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Potrei mettere in palio una cena rigorosamente non vegetariana, valore complessivo - incluse bevande - inferiore ai 15 euro a persona.


Allora io singolarità l"ho detto prima di Ghostly, lo voglio negli atti[emoji2]


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Allora io singolarità l"ho detto prima di Ghostly, lo voglio negli atti[emoji2]


Ok, sto cercando qua e là, e il concetto è quello. Anche se il termine che cercavo era (nell'articolo che ho letto) specificamente riferito allo sviluppo software (anche se mutuato da altro ambito). In sostanza, il fenomeno si manifesta quando un ambiente o framework diventa obsoleto troppo velocemente, senza eccezioni, e non vale la pena nè di sviluppare attorno a quel sistema in manierà creativa (diciamo pure "umanamente creativa") nè di studiarne le applicazioni e implicazioni più complesse.


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, sto cercando qua e là, e il concetto è quello. Anche se il termine che cercavo era (nell'articolo che ho letto) specificamente riferito allo sviluppo software. In sostanza, il fenomeno si manifesta quando un ambiente o framework diventa obsoleto troppo velocemente, senza eccezioni, e non vale la pena nè di sviluppare attorno a quel sistema in manierà creativa (diciamo pure "umanamente creativa") nè di studiarne le applicazioni e implicazioni più complesse.


Insomma un ni... 
Ma l'articolo che ho linkato è interessante, vè?[emoji2]


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma l'articolo che ho linkato è interessante, vè?[emoji2]


Sì, e lo devo leggere con attenzione. Adesso, invece, bevo il tè mangiando un muffin.


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, e lo devo leggere con attenzione. Adesso, invece, bevo il tè mangiando un muffin.


Meglio una madeleine[emoji2]


----------



## brenin (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> "singolarità" forse, é il termine che vai cercando


Concordo pienamente.
" Arriveremo al punto in cui il progresso tecnologico sarà talmente rapido da essere incomprensibile per l'intelletto umano non incrementato. Quel momento  contrassegnerà la singolarità. " -  tratto da 
*LA SINGOLARITA' E' VICINA: Quando gli esseri umani trascendono la biologia *











_di Ray Kurzweil_











_Viking Press_

per chi volesse approfondire : http://www.estropico.com/id259.htm


----------



## brenin (26 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Singolarità tecnologica? boh
> 
> http://www.ilabs.it/public/i+_webPrePrint.pdf


Molto interessante ! Grazie. Per me avete centrato il bersaglio,almeno come originariamente scritto da Giorgiocan....
il concetto si è poi evoluto in qualcos'altro,ma le vs. risposte - a mio modesto avviso - sono GIUSTE !


----------



## Ghostly (26 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Allora io singolarità l"ho detto prima di Ghostly, lo voglio negli atti[emoji2]



Eh no col cavolo!! Io primo!


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Eh no col cavolo!! Io primo!


ma che bugiardoooooo! riguarda, aoh

le mie ricerche su Google sono a razzo....

EDIT: HAI RAGIONEEEEE SCUSA (non avevo visto te, ne ero convinta) La cena con Giorgio è tutta tua.... :mexican::mexican:


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La cena con Giorgio è tutta tua.... :mexican::mexican:


E 'sticazzi! Facciamo che come giudice supremo del concorso falso le carte come voglio io?


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E 'sticazzi! Facciamo che come giudice supremo del concorso falso le carte come voglio io?


ci sto :mexican:


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma che bugiardoooooo! riguarda, aoh
> 
> le mie ricerche su Google sono a razzo....
> 
> EDIT: HAI RAGIONEEEEE SCUSA (non avevo visto te, ne ero convinta) La cena con Giorgio è tutta tua.... :mexican::mexican:



In realtà i miei messaggi arrivano "dopo" quindi c'è stato un qui pro quo


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Maggio 2015)

Molto interessante.....sto leggendo! Intuitivamente avevo ragionato sul fatto che ci potesse essere un punto di non ritorno con le tecnologie. Cosa che a mio avviso è in parte avvenuta.


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

stavo leggendo anche io..quoto Fata molto interessante

all'università ho studiato il digital divide, ma è un'altra cosa... la singolarità non la conoscevo..

:up:


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Un esempio dimostrativo perfetto della veridicità di questa teoria é l'abilità di molti nel sostituire un ruota bucata o peggio una lampadina dell'auto. Operazioni banalissime ma impossibili per molti


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Singolarità tecnologica? boh
> 
> http://www.ilabs.it/public/i+_webPrePrint.pdf


Io temo che la singolarità tecnologica sia più una chimera fantascientifica che una teoria scientifica. E la sociologia si basa sulla scienza.
Non a caso è nata quando dell'accelerazione tecnologica si aveva una paura quasi superstiziosa, dovuta appunto alla diffusa incapacità di comprenderla.
Adesso basta entrare in una scuola media per vedere quanto i ragazzi seguano in modo armonico l'accelerazione tecnologica senza sforzo alcuno.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Adesso basta entrare in una scuola media per vedere quanto i ragazzi seguano in modo armonico l'accelerazione tecnologica senza sforzo alcuno.


Giusto perchè so di star parlandone con qualcuno di competente, dissento. I "ragazzi" di cui parli sono fondamentalmente consumatori ossessivi. Mettiamoli a sviluppare, poi riparliamone. Ed è da quel punto di vista che andrebbe valutato il ritmo evolutivo della tecnologia di consumo in funzione delle nostre capacità di apprendimento e adattamento, altrimenti il problema non emerge.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Giusto perchè so di star parlandone con qualcuno di competente, dissento. I "ragazzi" di cui parli sono fondamentalmente consumatori ossessivi. Mettiamoli a sviluppare, poi riparliamone. Ed è da quel punto di vista che andrebbe valutato il ritmo evolutivo della tecnologia di consumo in funzione delle nostre capacità di apprendimento e adattamento, altrimenti il problema non emerge.



Per apprendere basta comprendere non replicare o creare. Basti pensare all'arte. Ed il fatto di utilizzare é già indice di un certo grado di apprendimento. Ora io non riesco a pensare ad una tecnologia non progettata dall'uomo che è l'unica tecnologia che gli potrebbe essere incomprensibile. A parte certe branche della tecnologia in cui si possano verificare fenomeni di serendipità. Tipo le sperimentazioni che stanno facendo sui materiali di composizione batterica in Giappone.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per apprendere basta comprendere non replicare o creare. Basti pensare all'arte. Ed il fatto di utilizzare é già indice di un certo grado di apprendimento. Ora io non riesco a pensare ad una tecnologia non progettata dall'uomo che è l'unica tecnologia che gli potrebbe essere incomprensibile. A parte certe branche della tecnologia in cui si possano verificare fenomeni di serendipità. Tipo le sperimentazioni che stanno facendo sui materiali di composizione batterica in Giappone.


Tu parli in termini quasi astratti, rispetto ai numeri del consumo tecnologico di massa. Non sempre l'innovazione condiziona direttamente le dinamiche sociali, purtroppo anche quando ci sarebbe molto da guadagnarci.

Io parlo di saperi che non possono essere approfonditi nè diffusi prima di diventare inutili, e quindi non più praticabili se non per pura esperienza personale. E ritengo che i giovanissimi abbiano una comprensione davvero marginale dell'evoluzione della tecnologie che come utenti padroneggiano.

In ambito professionale, poi, l'estrema specializzazione delle competenze tecniche e tecnologiche non rispecchia quasi mai i requisiti del mercato, il che rende spesso problematico e frustrante affrontare una carriera da ricercatore/sviluppatore.

Imho.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu parli in termini quasi astratti, rispetto ai numeri del consumo tecnologico di massa. Non sempre l'innovazione condiziona direttamente le dinamiche sociali, purtroppo anche quando ci sarebbe molto da guadagnarci.
> 
> Io parlo di saperi che non possono essere approfonditi nè diffusi prima di diventare inutili, e quindi non più praticabili se non per pura esperienza personale. E ritengo che i giovanissimi abbiano una comprensione davvero marginale dell'evoluzione della tecnologie che come utenti padroneggiano.
> 
> ...


aspetta però, forse parliamo di due cose diverse. La singolarità tecnologica da quello che so io è in soldoni la perdita di significato in parte o del tutto della tecnologia derivata da un'anomalia per la quale l'uomo non riesce a prevedere il suo evolversi. 
Infatti propedeutici alla singolarità tecnologica sono tipicamente previsti o l'intervento di un'intelligenza aliena o il sopravanzare dell'intelligenza artificiale a quella umana.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta però, forse parliamo di due cose diverse. La singolarità tecnologica da quello che so io è in soldoni la perdita di significato in parte o del tutto della tecnologia derivata da un'anomalia per la quale l'uomo non riesce a prevedere il suo evolversi.
> Infatti propedeutici alla singolarità tecnologica sono tipicamente previsti o l'intervento di un'intelligenza aliena o il sopravanzare dell'intelligenza artificiale a quella umana.


Credo che parliamo di cose diverse, in effetti. In quella di cui parlo io non è previsto l'intervento di un'intelligenza aliena. Semmai, che un giorno l'umanità si accorga che nessuno è più in grado di riparare un frigorifero, nè tanto meno di progettarne uno da zero (in soldoni e buttando il tutto un po' in vacca, che fa pure un po' P.K.Dick che ti piace assai!).


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che parliamo di cose diverse, in effetti. In quella di cui parlo io non è previsto l'intervento di un'intelligenza aliena. Semmai, che un giorno l'umanità si accorga che nessuno è più in grado di riparare un frigorifero, nè tanto meno di progettarne uno da zero (in soldoni e buttando il tutto un po' in vacca, che fa pure un po' P.K.Dick che ti piace assai!).


ecco, quello che avevo capito io era più o meno il contrario. Credevo parlassi di questo.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_dei_ritorni_acceleranti


----------



## feather (4 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che parliamo di cose diverse, in effetti. In quella di cui parlo io non è previsto l'intervento di un'intelligenza aliena. Semmai, che un giorno l'umanità si accorga che nessuno è più in grado di riparare un frigorifero, nè tanto meno di progettarne uno da zero (in soldoni e buttando il tutto un po' in vacca, che fa pure un po' P.K.Dick che ti piace assai!).


Non mi pare sia possibile una cosa del genere. Se nessuno progetta frigoriferi, non avrai più frigoriferi da riparare.
A quel punto:
o non hai più bisogno di frigoriferi perché un'altra tecnologia ti risolve il problema
o se ci sarà un problema di come generare il freddo qualcuno che rispolvera o re-inventa il frigo ci sarà

Il frigo è stato inventato perché esisteva l'esigenza di una macchina che risolvesse il problema, finché ci sarà l'esigenza ci sarà qualcuno pronto a sfruttarla e farci dei soldi.

Non vedo proprio come possa andare persa una competenza del genere.
Tanto più che la tecnologia di un frigo è abbastanza banale e immutata da decenni.

Secondo me la società umana si sta solamente adattando a un mondo che offre tecnologie diverse, che risolvono un sacco di problemi e offrono un sacco di opportunità che vanno capite e sfruttate.

Ma il moriremo tutti proprio non riesco a capirlo. 

L'umanità ha inventato il frigorifero, l'umanità lo ripara.

Quello di cui parli tu invece mi pare che sia altro. Che molte tecnologie sono abbastanza complesse per essere capite e studiate solo da una percentuale della popolazione.
Fino alle macchine a vapore bene o male tutti sapevano tutto quello che c'era da sapere.
Leonardo sapeva di tecniche pittoriche quanto di ingegneria. Ora non credo sarebbe possibile. C'è semplicemente troppo.
Ma da lì a dire che non ci sarà più nessuno a conoscere una determinata tecnologia.. non vedo perché.


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi pare sia possibile una cosa del genere. Se nessuno progetta frigoriferi, non avrai più frigoriferi da riparare.
> A quel punto:
> o non hai più bisogno di frigoriferi perché un'altra tecnologia ti risolve il problema
> o se ci sarà un problema di come generare il freddo qualcuno che rispolvera o re-inventa il frigo ci sarà
> ...


  Due considerazioni:


-          Le invenzioni non entrano automaticamente a far parte della cultura utilizzata e condivisa, si deve prima sentire il bisogno collettivo di una soluzione tecnologica, si devono venire a creare i presupposti nella società.  Ad esempio la macchina a vapore era già nota in epoca ellenistica ma il suo utilizzo massivo fu possibile solo durante la rivoluzione industriale. La stampa come concetto di imprimere segni con punzoni  con forma prefissata, era probabilmente già nota ai cretesi ( disco di Festos) ma l’esigenza di avere libri ad un costo accettabile verrà superata solo con Gutemberg.


-          Umberto Eco teorizzò anni or sono, per la società contemporanea, una sorta di paradosso di “eccesso di informazioni” dove il vero problema non sta nella capacità di assimilazione individuale di informazioni e tecnologia ma nell’ acquisire la capacità di discernere  -quali – informazioni siano veramente rilevanti ed importanti. (Dunque una questione qualitativa e non quantitativa). Spulciando in internet, dove confluiscono le info ma anche la merda dell’ informazionie mondiale, senza togliere nulla al mezzo, non posso che ammettere che aveva ragione. Ecco perché il ruolo della scuola oggi si è fatto più importante, a scuola si dovrebbe insegnare a distinguere la qualità delle informazioni che riceviamo.


----------



## brenin (4 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Due considerazioni:
> 
> 
> -          Le invenzioni non entrano automaticamente a far parte della cultura utilizzata e condivisa, si deve prima sentire il bisogno collettivo di una soluzione tecnologica, si devono venire a creare i presupposti nella società.  Ad esempio la macchina a vapore era già nota in epoca ellenistica ma il suo utilizzo massivo fu possibile solo durante la rivoluzione industriale. La stampa come concetto di imprimere segni con punzoni  con forma prefissata, era probabilmente già nota ai cretesi ( disco di Festos) ma l’esigenza di avere libri ad un costo accettabile verrà superata solo con Gutemberg.
> ...


Penso che a scuola si debba pensare innanzitutto a "formare" gli studenti,in modo tale che poi - autonomamente - provvedano loro stessi a "filtrare" le informazioni da acquisire. Penso sia difficile insegnare a distinguere la qualità delle informazioni,essendo alla fine tutto basato sul metro di giudizio personale di uno o più insegnanti. In termini concreti penso - a mio modesto avviso - che resti un'utopia ( basti pensare ai condizionamenti "esterni" ) sin tanto che chi "richiede" informazioni abbia conoscenze di base tali da permettergli di approfondire e valutare il responso/risposta dal web.


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che a scuola si debba pensare innanzitutto a "formare" gli studenti,in modo tale che poi - autonomamente - provvedano loro stessi a "filtrare" le informazioni da acquisire. Penso sia difficile insegnare a distinguere la qualità delle informazioni,essendo alla fine tutto basato sul metro di giudizio personale di uno o più insegnanti. In termini concreti penso - a mio modesto avviso - che resti un'utopia ( basti pensare ai condizionamenti "esterni" ) sin tanto che chi "richiede" informazioni abbia conoscenze di base tali da permettergli di approfondire e valutare il responso/risposta dal web.


Non mi sono spiegato bene, vedo.
Non credo che si possa affermare che è valido tutto e anche il suo contrario.
Nerone e le equazioni di terzo grado non sono alla stregua del gossip su Loredana Lecciso e Al Bano per capirci. (Non ho niente contro la famiglia Carrisi eh ).
"Formare" è dare strumenti per distinguere. Distinguere anche il "peso" delle info, secondo me, pur nella pluralità delle formazioni degli insegnanti.
Internet trabocca di info che nascondono dietrologie senza senso e senza prova, irrilevanti, ed è più facile talvolta imbattersi in adolescenti edotti in emerite stronzate che consapevoli di quello che li circonda.
Il tutto giocato sul "fascino misterioso" delle stronzate di cui sopra e sulla scarsa capacità di insegnati e famiglie di educare.
Poi c' è la faccenda delle "competenze" ma questa è un'altro argomento che ci porterebbe forse distanti.


----------



## brenin (4 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene, vedo.
> Non credo che si possa affermare che è valido tutto e anche il suo contrario.
> Nerone e le equazioni di terzo grado non sono alla stregua di Loredana Lecciso e Al Bano per capirci. (Non ho niente contro la famiglia Carrisi eh ).
> "Formare" è dare strumenti per distinguere. Distinguere anche il "peso" delle info, secondo me, pur nella pluralità delle formazioni degli insegnanti.
> ...


Ci siamo capiti,il mio intervento era - molto in sottointeso - effettivamente legato alle reali "competenze" di chi dovrebbe adempiere a tale compito nella scuola.


----------



## feather (4 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Umberto Eco teorizzò anni or sono, per la società contemporanea, una sorta di paradosso di “eccesso di informazioni” dove il vero problema non sta nella capacità di assimilazione individuale di informazioni e tecnologia ma nell’ acquisire la capacità di discernere  -quali – informazioni siano veramente rilevanti ed importanti. (Dunque una questione qualitativa e non quantitativa). Spulciando in internet, dove confluiscono le info ma anche la merda dell’ informazionie mondiale, senza togliere nulla al mezzo, non posso che ammettere che aveva ragione. Ecco perché il ruolo della scuola oggi si è fatto più importante, a scuola si dovrebbe insegnare a distinguere la qualità delle informazioni che riceviamo.


È già così da un bel po'. 
E infatti la scuola fatica moltissimo ad adattarsi. 
E pure gli studenti s'è per questo.

La prima considerazione, pur condivisibile, non ho capito cosa c'entri. 
Ma sono col cell in treno, potrei aver letto troppo di corsa.


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> È già così da un bel po'.
> E infatti la scuola fatica moltissimo ad adattarsi.
> E pure gli studenti s'è per questo.
> 
> ...


Anche niente.
Mi sembrava solo che parlando di assimilazione tecnologica si dovrebbe tener presente che ognuno e la società in generale, fa' proprie quelle che ritiene indispensabili in quel momento.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi pare sia possibile una cosa del genere. Se nessuno progetta frigoriferi, non avrai più frigoriferi da riparare.


Ma infatti quella del frigo era per svaccare il thread. Io penso dall'inizio della discussione allo sviluppo software. Ad ambienti che nascono e muoiono troppo velocemente per poter essere esplorati o anche semplicemente conosciuti a fondo, esperiti. Con la necessaria formazione di eserciti di programmatori che non possono non fare i conti con scelte spesso vincolate da tempi strettissimi e che possono rivelarsi enormemente fallimentari in termini di economia professionale.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> indispensabili in quel momento.


Ecco, questo è buona parte del problema. Il fattore tempo, che determina l'accelerazione. Un bimbo oggi "apprende" a 5 anni una tecnologia che sarà obsoleta e inutilizzata quando ne avrà 8. Occorre che provi ad enumerare tutte le implicazioni di questa immagine? Perchè sono così tante, se provate ad assumere vari punti di vista, immaginando che lo stesso fenomeno possa toccare ogni aspetto dell'efficienza e capacità di adattamento di una società sempre più legata a tecnologie sempre più caduche...che non intendo farlo gratis!


----------



## spleen (4 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono anche persone che passano più tempo ad aggiornare il loro profilo FB che non ad interagire con gli altri. 

Altri ancora a smanettare su programmi che non utilizzeranno mai, dovremmo anche trovare una definizione di "utile" perchè talvolta cose che a prima vista non servono sono un allenamento della mente.

Sopravvivono nella giungla delle idee, e dei prodotti culturali solo quelli che sono più adatti e utili, una sorta di "selezione naturale" darwiniana aplicata alla cultura umana.


----------



## feather (5 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma infatti quella del frigo era per svaccare il thread. Io penso dall'inizio della discussione allo sviluppo software. Ad ambienti che nascono e muoiono troppo velocemente per poter essere esplorati o anche semplicemente conosciuti a fondo, esperiti. Con la necessaria formazione di eserciti di programmatori che non possono non fare i conti con scelte spesso vincolate da tempi strettissimi e che possono rivelarsi enormemente fallimentari in termini di economia professionale.


Come direbbe spleen "due considerazioni":

a. I software e molte tecnologie in genere sono semplicemente troppo complesse per poterle comprendere nel dettaglio. Non è semplicemente previsto che tu possa conoscere Exchange (per fare un esempio) inside out. Forse se fai solo quello di mestiere..
Il software lo usi e lo amministri, non ci vai a spulciare i dettagli.
Se sei sviluppatore conosci a fondo il modulo che stai sviluppando, non tutto il pacchetto.

b. Devi appunto assorbire velocemente -quello che ti serve-. È inutile che ti studi Exchange 2010 dll per dll quando in 3 anni ci sarà Exchange 2013. 
È appunto il filtrare le informazioni rilevanti di cui si parlava prima. È cambiato il modo di assorbire la conoscenza.
Che dato che nel 2015 è vastissima e il nostro cervello invece è rimasto lento uguale dovrà per forza essere parziale. E da cui l'esigenza sempre maggiore di lavorare in team di persone sempre più grandi con competenze diverse.
Il Leonardo Da Vinci che si progetta un elicottero da solo, semplicemente non è più possibile oggi.

E non sono così convinto come lo sei tu, che questo sia per forza un male. Io ci vedo grandi opportunità.


----------



## brenin (5 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Come direbbe spleen "due considerazioni":
> 
> a. I software e molte tecnologie in genere sono semplicemente troppo complesse per poterle comprendere nel dettaglio. Non è semplicemente previsto che tu possa conoscere Exchange (per fare un esempio) inside out. Forse se fai solo quello di mestiere..
> Il software lo usi e lo amministri, non ci vai a spulciare i dettagli.
> ...


Concordo,oltre al "problema" progettazione,subentra poi,ad esempio, il "problema" materiali da impiegare nella costruzione/realizzazione del progetto ( la cui scelta viene condizionata dai costi). Penso sia inevitabile il lavoro di gruppo,le competenze specifiche richieste sono tali che - ritengo - non si possa più "derogare" da questa regola. Esempio molto banale la Formula 1 ai tempi dell'ing. Forghieri e quella attuale.....


----------



## spleen (5 Giugno 2015)

Saper lavorare in gruppo è sempre più necessario.
Ci sono degli autentici geni ....... assolutamente incapaci di lavorare  in gruppo e che sprecano perciò inutilmente le loro capacità senza  riuscire a concretizzare nulla di buono.
Il vero problema è saper gestire il gruppo e le potenzialità delle  persone al massimo, tenendo conto dell 'indole e delle competenze  acquisite da ciascuno. E' su questo che anche economicamente ci stiamo  giocando il futuro, vista la preparazione scarsa e approsimativa di  certa managerialità italica.


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Caro George, non è più come quando eri piccolo, è anche molto prima di allora, che ti bastava smontare qualcosa è capire come fosse fatta. Allora ne avevi i tempo e le possibilità.

La tua curiosità ti fa onore, ma la pretesa di riuscire a sviscerare una qualsiasi cosa è troppo per chiunque. Effettivamente eravamo più intelligenti un tempo, nel senso del rapporto tra conoscenze e capacità personali. 

Il fatto è che negli ultimi decenni la tecnologia ha fatto si che le conoscenze venissero spalmate su una sorta di memoria umana condivisa e a permettere tutto questo sono state proprio le tecnologie, nella fattispecie quelle di comunicazione che hanno reso tutti capaci di sfruttarle e non tutti capaci di comprenderle fino in fondo. Diciamo che di buono però danno la possibiltà a tutti di accedere alla conoscenza.

Hai presente Star Trek? Hai presente i Borg? Dove la collettività assume un senso a scapito della singolarità?

PS: un tempo se ti impegnavi potevi pensare pure di ripararti la macchina, oggi nemmeno se t'ammazzi....però godiamo di tante comodità e sofisticherie. In quanto al termine che cerchi, non ho la più pallida idea. Certo che te ne fai di pippe....mo' m'hai messo pure stoio tarlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Caro George, non è più come quando eri piccolo, è anche molto prima di allora, che ti bastava smontare qualcosa è capire come fosse fatta. Allora ne avevi i tempo e le possibilità.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Fa piacere che mi leggi. Lo faccio anch'io. 

E per una volta il tarlo a me l'ha messo un amico, chiacchierando innanzi al fiume. Piacere mio d'avertelo attaccato, comunque! 

"Voi sarete assimilati, la resistenza è inutile!" [cit.]


----------



## feather (10 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Hai presente Star Trek? Hai presente i Borg? Dove la collettività assume un senso a scapito della singolarità?


Per i nostalgici

[video=youtube;AyenRCJ_4Ww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyenRCJ_4Ww[/video]


----------

